# tramper's dream RV for sale $1700



## Eager (Jan 11, 2013)

*I'm selling my 1976 Dodge Superior RV, a compact class C equally perfect for tramping around big cities or camping in wilderness for $1,700* (I'm selling it for $2,100 on craigslist, but $1,700 for other traveller kids). (Those of you who've read my urban camping thread here, are probably pretty familiar with it).








Its 9.5 feet long and 11.5 feet tall, which means it fits perfectly in any regulation parking spot and can make just about any height clearance. 

Over the past 3 years of travelling in it, me and this amazing RV have enjoyed calming mornings in untouched wilderness, restless nights on busy city streets, fun times in friends driveways/backyards, sketchy encounters in back alleys, free bourgeois penthouse living atop parking garages in the city and pretty much every other imaginable place for far less than rent most places. Runs great, and is in pretty good condition; I'm only selling it because I've finally decided to stop travelling and put some roots down in Chicago.

Its got a propane heater, propane oven, a newly installed deep cell battery inverter which automatically charges while you drive it, full bathroom, a sizable fresh water holding tank, and large blackwater/graywater holding tanks, ample storage, a new gas generator for off-grid living/camping, and 20 AMP plug-in, (which means you can run the RV from any houses electrical outlet).



Over the past two years, it has had many parts replaced/updated including:

12/12/2011
Battery...3 Year Replacement Warranty / 8 Year Pro-rated Warranty
Driver's Headlight

12/24/2011
Ignition Switch

01/06/2012
Alternator... Lifetime Warranty
Voltage Regulator... 2-Year Warranty

01/11/2012
New Circuit Breaker 

01/14/2012 - 00853 Miles
Fuel Pump...1 Year Warranty
Fuel Filter
Air Filter
PCV Valve
Breather Filter
Oil Change
Passenger Headlight

03/01/2012
Fan/Alternator Belt

03/12/2012
Coolant Flush
Water Pump...Lifetime Warranty
Thermostat
Upper Radiator Hose
Lower Radiator Hose
Bypass Hose
Heater Hose
Power Steering Belt

3/18/2012
New Right Rear Tire... 40,000 mile Warranty

6/1/2012
New Left Rear Tire...40,000 mile Warranty

6/5/2012
Oil Pressure Switch...Lifetime Warranty
Engine Flush
Oil Change
Spark Plugs
Ignition Wires...Lifetime Warranty
Cap
Rotor

1/9/2013
New Right Front Tire... 40,000 mile Warranty


----------



## zephyr23 (Jan 11, 2013)

how many miles are on it? and how manny miles do you get? where are you located and do you have any other pics. thanks


----------



## ByronMc (Jan 12, 2013)

Eager said:


> *I'm selling my 1976 Dodge Superior RV, a compact class C equally perfect for tramping around big cities or camping in wilderness for $1,700* (I'm selling it for $2,100 on craigslist, but $1,700 for other traveller kids). (Those of you who've read my urban camping thread here, are probably pretty familiar with it).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool !


----------



## Eager (Jan 14, 2013)

zephyr23 said:


> how many miles are on it? and how manny miles do you get? where are you located and do you have any other pics. thanks



104,000 miles on it. MPG varies based on road conditions but between 15-18 MPG.

You can view more pictures/read more at my craigslist listing for it:

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/rvs/3544292093.html


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jan 15, 2013)

this is awesome man. At one time i wanted something like this but realized i like more minimalism. But when i get land this would be the ticket


----------



## thisisme (Jan 19, 2013)

i want this sooo bad!! too bad im broke. all i got is a 1999 toyota corolla


----------



## ByronMc (Jan 20, 2013)

thisisme said:


> i want this sooo bad!! too bad im broke. all i got is a 1999 toyota corolla


That Toyota will take you far & wide !


----------



## thisisme (Jan 22, 2013)

oh it already has but i want something more suitable to my creative endeavors and other simple things like canning my own food etc and having a mattress to sleep on dont hurt either. im gettin older and would love to have something halfway stable but at the same time not. something thats just mine


----------



## ByronMc (Jan 23, 2013)

thisisme said:


> oh it already has but i want something more suitable to my creative endeavors and other simple things like canning my own food etc and having a mattress to sleep on dont hurt either. im gettin older and would love to have something halfway stable but at the same time not. something thats just mine


Older huh,well,don't worry,that just says you're getting a little bit smarter,and more relaxed !..................Since you're broke now,and may not be able to get this one,why not think about a van,fit it to suit you ! I lived in one for a few years,loved it ! Now I have two pickup trucks,with no way to go from the cab to the back,except thru the back ! not a good being secret kinda thing !


----------



## beat_tramp (Mar 28, 2013)

Ill have my cash for one in about 11 months from now.Im sure you will have sold this by then.


----------



## man of the forest (Apr 12, 2013)

i had a dumm ass friend that baught a 16 or 18 foot 76 somthing for 2000 didnt like the milage it got and sold it for 500. now hes running on hard times becouse he didnt take his time spending his money. this is a great deal and i would hop on it if i wasent stuck on hopping fraight.


----------

